# Mein LN2-Container



## Brzeczek (19. Januar 2008)

Hi@all

wie schon in den Verkaufs Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=8277



versprochen habe ich so eben den Größten Teil hinter mir mit den Bau des Container. 

Hier sind die roh teile :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann noch ein paar Bilder wo ich gerade den POD Drehe: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hier auf den Bild sieht man mehr Details von der Oberfläche, habe extra ein paar Rillen und eine Bohrung rein gemacht um die Fläche zu Vergrößern für das LN2.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt kam der Schwierigste teil von allen, die Hochzeit....
Habe Das Rohr in den Backofen bei 250 °C Erhitzt und den Stopfen bei -8°C in das Kühlfach gelegt. Nach ca 30 Min habe ich beide Teile gefügt und das ist mir gelungen 
Der Pod hat zum Glück keine Risse bekommen, das heist das alle meine Berechnungen Richtig waren





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




habe auch schon mit Wasser geprüft ob der Pod dicht ist, Er ist dicht 

Werde die tage aber den Pod mit Wasser und eine druck von ca 1 Bar auf dichte Prüfen.

Dann muss ich nur noch die Planfläche Querplandrehen und Schleifen und Polieren, ein absats rein Drehen für die Halterung.


Die Halterung mach ich aus eine Runden Scheibe die dann über das Rohr geschoben wird, in der Scheibe sind die 4 Bohrungen für die Befestigung angebracht.



Den Zeitplan halte ich gut ein    der Pod wird sogar früher fertig.....


Ich habe mir überlegt ihn Donnerbalken zu nennen   





MFG


Ich


----------



## niLe (19. Januar 2008)

LN2 Container aus Alu?


----------



## Brzeczek (19. Januar 2008)

nie schrieb:


> LN2 Container aus Alu?




ja der ist aus ALU !


----------



## SeLecT (19. Januar 2008)

Dann ist er aber eher für DICE als für LN2. Mit den Pot musst du das LN2 bestimmt oft nachfüllen


----------



## Brzeczek (19. Januar 2008)

SeLecT schrieb:


> Dann ist er aber eher für DICE als für LN2. Mit den Pot musst du das LN2 bestimmt oft nachfüllen




Das kann ich leider nicht sagen weil ich keine Erfahrung mit LN2 habe. 

Das ist mein erster Pod, den ich auch nicht Selber benutzen will/kann.
Habe den Donnerbalken  nur  für Leute gebaut die sich so was nicht selber bauen können  und auch sonst kein Beziehungen haben  der ihn so was bauen könnte....


P.S: Das wird bestimmt auch nicht mein letzter, wenn ich den Verkauft bekomme baue ich noch mehr und zwar mit ein Kupfer kern.


----------



## Klutten (19. Januar 2008)

Da die Wärmeleitfähigkeit von Kupfer nahezu doppelt so groß wie bei Aluminium ist, bleibt die Effektivität des Pods abzuwarten. Ein Versuch ist bestimmt aufschlußreich.

Ich denke aber, dass der schlechtere Wärmeleitkoeffizient in Verbindung mit deiner sehr dicken Bodenplatte nicht gerade gute Ergebnisse bringt. Es dauert einfach zu lange, die geschätzten 50mm konstant auf Temperatur zu halten. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (19. Januar 2008)

Sehr schöner Beitrag 
Ich hätte da nur ein paar Fragen. 
1. wie sind die Abmaße des Donnerbalkens  ?
2. Warum hast du nicht die Aufnahme nicht gleich in den Boden des Pots eingebaut bzw intergriert? (das wären bestimmt nur 5-7 cm mehr im Durchmesser, außerdem würdes du darurch die Aufnahme als Teil sparen)
3. Wäre ein Silberkern nicht besser als ein Kupferkern (höhere Leitfähigkeit, dafür auch nicht ganz billig)? 

Mach weiter so
MFG


----------



## Brzeczek (19. Januar 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> Da die Wärmeleitfähigkeit von Kupfer nahezu doppelt so groß wie bei Aluminium ist, bleibt die Effektivität des Pods abzuwarten. Ein Versuch ist bestimmt aufschlußreich.
> 
> Ich denke aber, dass der schlechtere Wärmeleitkoeffizient in Verbindung mit deiner sehr dicken Bodenplatte nicht gerade gute Ergebnisse bringt. Es dauert einfach zu lange, die geschätzten 50mm konstant auf Temperatur zu halten. Ich bin gespannt.




es sind 30 mm! Ich habe mir sagen lassen das eine Dicke Grundplatte konstanter die Kälte halten kann.....


----------



## Brzeczek (19. Januar 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Beitrag
> Ich hätte da nur ein paar Fragen.
> 1. wie sind die Abmaße des Donnerbalkens  ?
> 2. Warum hast du nicht die Aufnahme nicht gleich in den Boden des Pots eingebaut bzw intergriert? (das wären bestimmt nur 5-7 cm mehr im Durchmesser)
> ...




erstmal THX 

1.Die Abmasse: ausen Durchmesser: 54mm , innen Durchmesser: 50mm , Länge 200mm


2.Ich habe mir gedacht das mann es so besser Isolieren kann und die scheibe tief unten ist kann ich dann auch nicht sagen ob es passt wegen Teile auf dem Board z.b.
der Aufwand wäre dann noch größer gewesen weil ich dann die Runde Scheibe vier Eckig  machen müsste.

3.Gib mir Silber und ich mach es dir  kein Problem wer so was haben will, der kriegt es auch


----------



## Klutten (19. Januar 2008)

30 mm hört sich vom Gefühl her gut an. Es sah optisch nach mehr aus. Bin gespannt wie die Ergebnisse werden. 

Kompliment übrigens ...endlich mal jemand, der auch handwerklich einwandfreie Arbeit abliefert.


----------



## Brzeczek (19. Januar 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> 30 mm hört sich vom Gefühl her gut an. Es sah optisch nach mehr aus. Bin gespannt wie die Ergebnisse werden.
> 
> Kompliment übrigens ...endlich mal jemand, der auch handwerklich einwandfreie Arbeit abliefert.




THX   Freut mich das mann mich hier nicht fertig macht wie in den erwähnten verkaufs Thread.


----------



## SeLecT (19. Januar 2008)

Also ich habe ja letzt mit LN2 getestet und wir hatten einen Pot mit Kupferkern und den Rest Alu. Wir mussten oft nachfüllen, da die Wärme nicht lange gespeichert wurde.
Es ist auch oft sinnvoll den Kern folgendermaßen zu formen (rechte Hälfte)



Zeichnung von Otter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (19. Januar 2008)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> 2.Ich habe mir gedacht das mann es so besser Isolieren kann und die scheibe tief unten ist kann ich dann auch nicht sagen ob es passt wegen Teile auf dem Board z.b.
> der Aufwand wäre dann noch größer gewesen weil ich dann die Runde Scheibe vier Eckig  machen müsste.



Danke für deine schnellen Infos 

Ich seh es grade deine Drehma ist nicht CNC drum kann die auch keine Ecken machen. Da hätte ich besser gucken sollen 

Ich bin schon auf deine Ergebnisse gespannt, viel Spaß beim ausprobieren 

MFG


----------



## der8auer (19. Januar 2008)

Saubere Arbeit  

Alu mag zwar eine schlechtere Wärmeleitfähigkeit haben, ist aber auch um Längen billiger als Kipfer  Bin mal auf deine ersten Gehversuche mit LN2 gespannt. 
Go on


----------



## Tommy_Lee (20. Januar 2008)

Bin ja über alle Massen erstaunt, was ich alles so mit dem PC machen kann.

  Da ich mich auf Wakü Spezialisiert habe, habe ich leider nicht viel Ahnung von der Materie.

  Aber ich habe da mal einige Fragen, wo es um eine Erweiterung und Extrem Wakü geht und ich hoffe jemand mir vielleicht Helfen könnte eine Antwort zu finden.

  Ich habe in der PCGHXtreme S. 26 01/2008 zum Thema Trockeneis steht dort am Anfang auf der Seite: Trockeneis hat eine Temperatur von -78,4 C°. Es kann dazu benutzt werden, eine Kühlflüssigkeit (Wasser?) oder einen Radiator (360 TRIPLE?) zu kühlen; der effizienteste Weg  besteht im Einsatz eines Containers.

  Nun die Frage die ich mir am Anfang stelle: Friert mir nicht das Destillierte Wasser ein oder wenn ich es auf meinen Radiator gebe das dort drin das Wasser einfriert und das Teil zum Bersten kommt?
  Da ich mein System mit einem 30Liter Ausgleichbehälter benutze und dieser aus Plexiglas besteht, habe ich 1C° unterschied zum Zimmer.
  Bilder: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=31z30003c0u.jpg
  Des Weiteren müsste ich meine Schläuche natürlich vor Kondenswasser abschirmen. Da ich bald damit anfangen wollte alles Ordentlich zu verlegen und mir alles so zu machen, dass es gut aussieht, hätte ich gerne gewusst, ob man einen Behälter aus Kupfer in meinen Ausgleichbehälter hängen könnte und darin das Trockeneis hineintun kann. Ich habe halt Angst, dass es sich nicht verträgt oder gar meine Schläuche oder Radiator zum Verstopfen oder schlimmer noch zum Reißen bringt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  So sieht es dann aus, hoffe man sieht wie ich es mir vorstelle, zwei 80cm Lüfter würden sonst halt draufkommen. Aber damit würde ich das Wasser auch nur nähr an die Zimmertemperatur bekommen. Aber ich möchte ja wenn es machbar ist, mal ein Wochenende mit annährend 0 Grad oder was man so hinbekommt, wenn es überhaupt klappt, vielleicht verstehe ich da ja auch was Falsch.

  Macht jemand so was in Berlin mit Trockeneis oder gar Stickstoff? Würde das gerne mal in RL sehen.

  Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Tom


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (20. Januar 2008)

Tommy_Lee schrieb:


> Ich habe in der PCGHXtreme S. 26 01/2008 zum Thema Trockeneis steht dort am Anfang auf der Seite: Trockeneis hat eine Temperatur von -78,4 C°. Es kann dazu benutzt werden, eine Kühlflüssigkeit (Wasser?) oder einen Radiator (360 TRIPLE?) zu kühlen; der effizienteste Weg  besteht im Einsatz eines Containers.
> 
> Nun die Frage die ich mir am Anfang stelle: Friert mir nicht das Destillierte Wasser ein oder wenn ich es auf meinen Radiator gebe das dort drin das Wasser einfriert und das Teil zum Bersten kommt?
> 
> ...



Also Wasser gefriert ab unter 0°  ohne Zusätze.  d.h. Wenn du Trockeneis auf den Raditor gibts ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, das dir das Wasser einfriert und der Kühlkreislauf zusammenbricht.
Die beste Möglichkeit, wird sein einen ganzen haufen Eiswürfel in dein Ausgleichbehälter zu geben. Dann misst du immer mal mit dem Thermometer nach, wenn das Wasser ca 0-1° hat kannst du dann loslegen. 
MFG


----------



## Tommy_Lee (20. Januar 2008)

Ja aber wie soll das dann laut PCGHX Funktionieren?

Was ist mit der anderen Idee, was kann man bei Destillierten Wasser reintun, ohne das etwas Beschädigt wird und das Wasser nicht gefriert?

mfg

Tom


----------



## GoZoU (20. Januar 2008)

Vielleicht Kühler-Frostschutz 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## simons700 (20. Januar 2008)

Genau einfach Frostschutzmittel in den Kreislauf geben und dann Trockeneis auf den Radiator.
Ich glaube nicht das das Wasser bei unter 0°C einfriert da es ja immer in Bewegung ist und Flüsse freieren ja auch nicht so leicht ein.


----------



## Kovsk (20. Januar 2008)

Wenn man jetzt nur nen kleinen Kreißlauf hat, sind auch Mittel wie Isopropanol gut zu gebrauchen, das nutzt man auch wenn man mit DICE kühlt.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (20. Januar 2008)

Ok aber die andere Idee bitte mal noch was zu sagen. Wie wäre es mit einem Kupferbehälter in den Ausgleichbehälter?

mfg

Tom


----------



## Oliver (20. Januar 2008)

Tommy-Lee, dir ist schon klar, dass es sich hierbei um keine langfristigen Kühllösungen handelt?

Wenn man genügend Frostschutzmittel im Kreislauf hat, was man ohnehin haben sollte um ALgenbildung corzubeugen, dann friert das Wasser im Kreislauf auch nicht ein, zumal einen Radiator mit Trockeneis zu kühlen ohnehin die uneffizienteste Methode ist und selbst ohne den Zusatz von Frostschutzmitteln würde das Wasser im Radiator nicht einfrieren.


----------



## simons700 (20. Januar 2008)

Das es hier nicht um eine Langzeitlösung geht wird ihm schon klar sein, und das ein Pod besser ist als ein Radi auch. Nur hat eben nicht jeder einen solchen. Und wenn man trotzdem mal Benchen möchte ist es eine gute Idee den Radiator in Eiswasser (oder Trockeneis zu legen).


----------



## Tommy_Lee (20. Januar 2008)

Ja Oli das ist mir bewusst. Ich bin ja auch ehr für die Idee mit einem Kupferbehälter der bis zur Mitte in meinem Ausgleichbehälter hängt und dann dort das Wasser runterkühlt, der Radiator würde dann ja aus dem System raus kommen.

  Des Weiteren wäre es auch nur mal so zum Testen, bevor ich mich auf die Extreme mit Pots einlasse um einfach mal mit Temperaturen um Minus zu Arbeiten. Aus diesem Grund bin ich auch am Suchen, nach jemanden der in Berlin oder Umgebung 13125 Wohnt und so was veranstaltet.

  Habe das System auch so gestaltet, das es vor dem Ausgleichbehälter durch 3 120 5V gekühlt wird, dadurch heißt sich das Wasser im Ausgleichbehälter nicht so sehr auf und ich erreiche Super Zimmertemperaturen. Mehr Liter haben keine Verbesserung gebracht, 1C° über Zimmer mit Wakü ist mit Luft und Technik nicht drin. Nun soll schweres Gerät aufgefahren werden, Trockeneis zum Kühlen.

  Aber würde es gerne auch so bauen, dass es ohne Probleme auch wiederholbar ist. Siehe Zeichnung. Das mit dem Pot bauen ist für mich so einfach nicht zu machen, alleine habe ich da auch nicht so die Lust zu. Im Team macht so was erst richtig Spaß.

  Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Tom


----------



## Oliver (20. Januar 2008)

Dein Ausgleichsbehälter ist viel zu groß, um den auf gescheite Temperaturen zu kühlen.

Dann lege lieber den Radiator in eine Wanne mit Eiswasser. Mit Eiswasser und Salz kann man auch -21C erreichen.

Wenn das noch nicht langt, kannst du noch Trockeneis hinzugeben. Schläuche zu isolieren ist dann aber notwendig.


----------



## Kovsk (20. Januar 2008)

Eine Solche Kühlen ist am effektivsten wenn mann einen sehr kleinen Kreislauf nimmt, als Flüssigkeit Isopropanol nimmt, und dann auf den Radi Trockeneis legt. Natürlich sollte man damit nur einen Komponenten Kühlen. Es ist nicht so sehr effektiv...
Führ Top Ergebnisse braucht man halt nen Pot.


----------



## Oliver (20. Januar 2008)

Auf den Radiator TRockeneis zu legen, bringt so gut wie gar nichts. Isopropanol als Kühlflüssigkeit zu verwenden ist auch nicht sonderlich clever, da die Pumpe + Gummidichtungen kaputt gehen und außerdem ist Isopropanol höchstgradig brennbar.


----------



## natu (20. Januar 2008)

Hi,

ich will ja nicht meckern aber mit diesen Pot LN² benchen kann man total knicken,da werdet ihr kein freude mit haben.

Aber denn noch ich ziehe meinen Hut vor der Klassen Arbeit

MFG natu


----------



## Kovsk (20. Januar 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Auf den Radiator TRockeneis zu legen, bringt so gut wie gar nichts. Isopropanol als Kühlflüssigkeit zu verwenden ist auch nicht sonderlich clever, da die Pumpe + Gummidichtungen kaputt gehen und außerdem ist Isopropanol höchstgradig brennbar.


Ja, das schon. Ich habe ja auch drafu hingewiesen das es im allgemien Schwachsinn ist. Isoprapa habe ich nur angeführt da es 100tig net gefriert.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (20. Januar 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> und selbst ohne den Zusatz von Frostschutzmitteln würde das Wasser im Radiator nicht einfrieren.



Da ist wohl die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit zu groß?
Hast du das schon ausprobiert (ohne genügend Frostschutz)? 
würde mich mal interessieren, Danke

MFG


----------



## Brzeczek (20. Januar 2008)

SeLecT schrieb:


> Also ich habe ja letzt mit LN2 getestet und wir hatten einen Pot mit Kupferkern und den Rest Alu. Wir mussten oft nachfüllen, da die Wärme nicht lange gespeichert wurde.
> Es ist auch oft sinnvoll den Kern folgendermaßen zu formen (rechte Hälfte)
> 
> 
> ...





naja ehrlich gesagt ist mir deine Zeichnung nicht ganz Schlüssig 

Ich erkenne da Garnichts...

Du müsstest sie mir mall bitte  besser erklären.



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Danke für deine schnellen Infos
> 
> Ich seh es grade deine Drehma ist nicht CNC drum kann die auch keine Ecken machen. Da hätte ich besser gucken sollen
> 
> ...




ich hätte es aber auch sägen und Feilen können 



der8auer schrieb:


> Saubere Arbeit
> 
> Alu mag zwar eine schlechtere Wärmeleitfähigkeit haben, ist aber auch um Längen billiger als Kipfer  Bin mal auf deine ersten Gehversuche mit LN2 gespannt.
> Go on




naja ehrlich gesagt will ich den Donnerbalken nicht einsetzen, weil ich kein System dafür habe und auch kein Behälter für das LN2 (bracht mann für Trockeneis ein spezial Behälter ?).

In ein zwei Monaten Mustere ich mein ASUS A8N SLI Deluxe + AMD Athlon X2 3800+@2800 MHz aus und damit hätte ich benchen können nur da habe ich wieder das Problem das ich kein vernünftige Anleitung für ein Volt MOD habe.

Aber ich würde es tuen um zu beweisen das ich hier kein müll baue, wer weis vielleicht will jemand dann mein Pod habe wenn man weis was er drauf hat.....



Tommy_Lee schrieb:


> Bin ja über alle Massen erstaunt, was ich alles so mit dem PC machen kann.
> 
> Da ich mich auf Wakü Spezialisiert habe, habe ich leider nicht viel Ahnung von der Materie.
> 
> ...





Nicht schlecht die Idee, aber ehrlich gesagt frag ich mich warum du dich hier verirrt hast ?!

Ein eigener Thread wäre doch sinnvoller gewesen oder nicht ?


----------



## Kovsk (20. Januar 2008)

Alter 4 Posts am stück.... mach doch alle in einem.
Noch drei Sachen:
Trockeneis brauch keinen eigenen Behälter.
Die Idee von Tommey_Lee ist nicht sehr effektiv.
Und dein Pot wird mit LN2 keine guten Ergebnisser erziehlen.


----------



## Brzeczek (20. Januar 2008)

natu schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich will ja nicht meckern aber mit diesen Pot LN² benchen kann man total knicken,da werdet ihr kein freude mit haben.
> 
> ...





Danke für dein Lob und deiner Kritik 

Ich habe mir eure Kritik zum Herzen genommen und Plane sehr wahrscheinlich 
schon das nächste Projekt und zwar den Donnerbalken Rev: 2.0  


Aber was ich auch noch sagen muss das der ALU Pod eventuell doch gut sein kann ein, versuch wird es zeigen.



Kovsk schrieb:


> Alter 4 Posts am stück.... mach doch alle in einem.
> Noch drei Sachen:
> Trockeneis brauch keinen eigenen Behälter.
> Die Idee von Tommey_Lee ist nicht sehr effektiv.
> Und dein Pot wird mit LN2 keine guten Ergebnisser erziehlen.




Joa muss nicht aber kann 4 Posts am stück sein, finde das sinnvoller beim schreiben, so kann man die Leute gut auseinander  halten.

Ok das er kein gute Ergebnisse liefern wird kann schon sehr gut sein weil ich ja wie gesagt 0 Erfahrung mit LN2 usw habe.

Aber die Praxis wird es zeigen


----------



## Kovsk (20. Januar 2008)

Nein 4 Posts dürfen einfach nicht... die Mods scheinen das ja recht locke zu nehmen, wurde früher schon bei 2 darauf hingewiesen.
Zum Pot, Ein Pot komplett aus Alu wird keine guten Werte erziehlen/es macht keinen Spaß. Wir denken uns das ja net aus, wir sagen das weil wir so versuche kennen. Otterauge baut seine Pötte z.B. Zu 70% aus Alu, aber den unteren Teil der die kälte übertragen soll, den macht er aus Kupfer, der obere ist aus Alu da es die kälte nicht so gut leitet, und damit besser hält.
Wenn Pötte aus Alu gute Werte erziehlen könnten, wären alle Pötte doch aus Alu oder was meinst du


----------



## Brzeczek (20. Januar 2008)

Kovsk schrieb:


> Nein 4 Posts dürfen einfach nicht... die Mods scheinen das ja recht locke zu nehmen, wurde früher schon bei 2 darauf hingewiesen.
> Zum Pot, Ein Pot komplett aus Alu wird keine guten Werte erziehlen/es macht keinen Spaß. Wir denken uns das ja net aus, wir sagen das weil wir so versuche kennen. Otterauge baut seine Pötte z.B. Zu 70% aus Alu, aber den unteren Teil der die kälte übertragen soll, den macht er aus Kupfer, der obere ist aus Alu da es die kälte nicht so gut leitet, und damit besser hält.
> Wenn Pötte aus Alu gute Werte erziehlen könnten, wären alle Pötte doch aus Alu oder was meinst du




Ohh das mit den Modern wusste ich nicht. Ich dachte nur das es einfacher ist weil dann auch immer das drüber steht zu was ich jetzt antworten wollte, ich habe mir gedacht das es übersichtlicher ist, aber ich werde es dann in Zukunft vermeiden.

Ja ok das du es dir nicht ausgedacht hast kann ich mir schon denken und ich habe wie gesagt eure Kritik an mein Pod zum herzen genommen und werde sehr wahrscheinlich ein zweiten Donnerbalken bauen.

Du sagt jetzt auch das ein Kupfer Kern besser wäre aber habe auch schon gelesen das ein Kupfer Kern und das Rohr aus ALU auch ******* sein sol...

Aber sehr wahrscheinlich mache ich den nächsten ganz aus Kupfer mal kucken da muss ich erstmal  zeichnen und Rechnen, dann schau ich weiter.


----------



## Kovsk (20. Januar 2008)

War ja auchnet böse gemeint. BTW sind Kupferkerne das Maß aller Dinge, die neuste Generation von Otterauge(die Dinger sind hammergeil):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brzeczek (20. Januar 2008)

Kovsk schrieb:


> War ja auchnet böse gemeint. BTW sind Kupferkerne das Maß aller Dinge, die neuste Generation von Otterauge(die Dinger sind hammergeil):
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Oha  da werde ich ja neidisch....

Gute teile die sehen echt sehr gut aus 

Da muss ich mich ran halten um das da zu übertreffen, aber ich glaube das schaffe ich nicht.


Aber nochmal Daumen hoch für die Pods da


----------



## Kovsk (20. Januar 2008)

Übertreffen? Unmöglich 
Andi ist der beste!


----------



## Brzeczek (20. Januar 2008)

Kovsk schrieb:


> Übertreffen? Unmöglich
> Andi ist der beste!





Weist du was, das glaube ich dir sogar.


----------



## Brzeczek (7. Februar 2008)

Habe endlich heute Zeit gehabt um den Donnerbalken  Fertig zu machen, hier erstmal ein paar Bilder......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist der Donnerbalken nach dem Querplandrehen...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier Drehe ich den Absatz für die Befestigung! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da Schleife ich den Pod, Nass !!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Da Steht er in seiner vollen Pracht , muss nur noch die Gewinde Stange zu recht Segen. 

Ich habe mir überlegt das man die Scheibe bzw den Pod mit Federn unter Spannung zu halten, damit er bei jeder Temperatur Lage ein idealen Anpressdruck hat.




MFG


Ich


----------



## mAlkAv (7. Februar 2008)

Die Bilder sind leider nicht zu sehen. Vielleicht einfach mal direkt hier im Forum hochladen.

p.s.: hab mein Interesse ja bereits bekundet


----------



## Brzeczek (7. Februar 2008)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind leider nicht zu sehen. Vielleicht einfach mal direkt hier im Forum hochladen.
> 
> p.s.: hab mein Interesse ja bereits bekundet





Merkwürdig, mit Firefox sehe ich die Bilder aber wenn ich mit den  Internet Explorer drauf gehen sehe ich sie nicht....


Habe die Bilder noch mal als Anhang in der Selben Reihenfolge wie im Text beschrieben hoch geladen !



P.S: Deiner wird genau so aussehen.


----------



## mAlkAv (7. Februar 2008)

Sehr gut 

Danke für den Hinweis, mit Firefox kann ich die Bilder im Anhang nun auch sehen.

Magst du noch die genauen Abmaße(Durchmesser, Wandstärke, Höhe...) vom Pot angeben?


----------



## Brzeczek (7. Februar 2008)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Sehr gut
> 
> Danke für den Hinweis, mit Firefox kann ich die Bilder im Anhang nun auch sehen.
> 
> Magst du noch die genauen Abmaße(Durchmesser, Wandstärke, Höhe...) vom Pot angeben?





Klar, kein Problem.

Die Bodenplatte ist 90x90mm und ca 1 mm dick.

Der Pod ist ca 210mm lang hat unten eine Durchmesser von 54,13 mm und oben bzw über den Absatz ein Durchmesser von 52 mm. Der innen Durchmesser ist 50mm.

Der Boden des Pod ist ca 30 mm lang, hat eine ca 10-15mm tiefe Bohrung.

Die Befestigungsscheibe hat eine Außendurchmesser von 124,9 mm und ist 9,4 mm Dick.


----------



## Kovsk (7. Februar 2008)

Optisch nicht schlecht   . Aber leider werden die Ergebnisse eher Bescheiden ausfallen... Mit nem Kupferkern würde das anders aussehen. Aber für den ersten


----------



## Brzeczek (7. Februar 2008)

Kovsk schrieb:


> Optisch nicht schlecht   . Aber leider werden die Ergebnisse eher Bescheiden ausfallen... Mit nem Kupferkern würde das anders aussehen. Aber für den ersten




THX für dein Lob 
Aber für Trockeneis wird es glaube ich reichen.


----------



## Kovsk (7. Februar 2008)

Reichen tut es immer... nur wird er net so gut auf volle - Temp kommen, und sie nicht so gut halten können. Und dann ist der Boden auchnoch sehr dünn, was auch net so dolle ist, wie man an meinem selfmade sieht, aber der bekommt bald nen 10mm Kupferkern


----------



## mAlkAv (7. Februar 2008)

Kovsk schrieb:


> Reichen tut es immer... nur wird er net so gut auf volle - Temp kommen, und sie nicht so gut halten können. Und dann ist der Boden auchnoch sehr dünn, was auch net so dolle ist, wie man an meinem selfmade sieht, aber der bekommt bald nen 10mm Kupferkern


 
Ach, genug Armaflex rum und dann passt das schon mit den Temps 


Der Boden ist imo dick genug, siehe:





Brzeczek schrieb:


> Der Boden des Pod ist ca 30 mm lang, hat eine ca 10-15mm tiefe Bohrung.


 

Btw @ Brzeczek: ein Bild von der Innenansicht des Pots wäre übrigens auch noch recht schön


----------



## Kovsk (7. Februar 2008)

Die Temp halten ist nicht das Problem(also im Pot) sonst würde Otterauge auch nur komplett aus Kupfer bauen 
Zur Bodendicke:


> Die Bodenplatte ist 90x90mm und ca 1 mm dick.


Nur 1mm Dick. Also net so das beste, aber zum DICE benchen reichts auch.


----------



## mAlkAv (7. Februar 2008)

Ich wiederhole mich ja nur ungern 


Brzeczek schrieb:


> Der Boden des Pod ist ca 30 mm lang, hat eine ca 10-15mm tiefe Bohrung.


 

Mit der Bodenplatte ist das Teil für die Rückseite des Mainboards gemeint. Ist auch auf einen von den Bildern zu sehen.
Würde sonst ja auch gar nicht mit den anderen Maßen zusammenpassen: 90x90mm bei einem Pot-Durchmesser von 54mm


----------



## Kovsk (7. Februar 2008)

Oh, da habe ich wohl zu schnell gelesen. Aber diese Massive Dicke bei diesem Material is auchwieder schlecht. Ich will das Teil ja nicht schlecht machen, aber ich denke mir das ja auchnet auß


----------



## Brzeczek (8. Februar 2008)

Kovsk schrieb:


> Oh, da habe ich wohl zu schnell gelesen. Aber diese Massive Dicke bei diesem Material is auchwieder schlecht. Ich will das Teil ja nicht schlecht machen, aber ich denke mir das ja auchnet auß




Laut *PCGH_Oliver *ist so 20 bis 30 mm ideal, aber das wird sich ja in der Praxis zeigen. 

@mAlkAv

Am Anfang des Themas siehst du den Stopfen der eine Bohrung und Grobe Rillen auf der Stirn Seite hat, so wird er von innen aussehen wenn man rein kuckt!


----------



## Kovsk (8. Februar 2008)

20-30mm? oO also das is zu dick^^ zumindest für DICE und Alu. Bei DICE sind 10mm ideal(Otterauge/Joe_cool die werdens wissen  ) und das auch nur bei nem Kupferkern. Aber die Tests werden es zeigen, wobei das jemanden der natürlich noch keinen Kupferpot hatte, wowas net auffallen wird.
: Olli das soll jeze net böse gemeint sein aber: Olliver ist auch nur ein Mensch und vorallem ist er ein bencher kein Pot bauer, er kann ja auchnet alles wissen


----------



## Oliver (8. Februar 2008)

Ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass es sich um einen 20-30mm dicken Block handelt. Die richtige Struktur zur Oberflächenvergrößerung ist hier der entscheidende Punkt.


----------



## mAlkAv (8. Februar 2008)

An dieser Stelle würde ich gerne noch etwas konstruktive Kritik anbringen:


etwas mehr Wandstärke, anstelle von derzeit 1mm in etwa 5mm
die Befestigungsscheibe aus Metall sieht zwar schick aus, leitet die Kälte aber auch viel mehr als eine aus Plastik;
das erfordert Isolierung, was wiederrum aufgrund der Form sehr schwer ist
ähnliches gilt für die Platte auf der Mainboardrückseite, Metall tut dem Mainboard bestimmt nicht so gut wie Plastik 
mehr/tiefere Struktur für den Boden des Pots(z.b. mehrere Bohrungen in Kreisform) oder ohne tiefe Struktur und dafür etwas dünner
mfg
malkav


----------



## Kovsk (8. Februar 2008)

Kann nur Zustimmen.
@Olli: Ich wollte dich ja auch net angreifen oder so  Ich bezog mich darauf das er sagt "Olli hat gesagt" sry fals du das Falsch verstanden hast.


----------



## Brzeczek (8. Februar 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass es sich um einen 20-30mm dicken Block handelt. Die richtige Struktur zur Oberflächenvergrößerung ist hier der entscheidende Punkt.




Aso, habe es dann Falsch verstanden Sry .



mAlkAv schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle würde ich gerne noch etwas konstruktive Kritik anbringen:
> etwas mehr Wandstärke, anstelle von derzeit 1mm in etwa 5mm
> die Befestigungsscheibe aus Metall sieht zwar schick aus, leitet die Kälte aber auch viel mehr als eine aus Plastik;
> das erfordert Isolierung, was wiederrum aufgrund der Form sehr schwer ist
> ...





Ok das ist mir alles bewusst, nur komme ich momentan nicht an Plastik ran, weder für die Boden platte noch für die Halterung.



Die Oberfläche kann ich noch vergrößern mit mehreren Bohrungen, das ist kein Problem.





P.S: Ohh nein sry ich habe es schon wieder gemacht.....  mehrere Post hintereinander


----------



## mAlkAv (9. Februar 2008)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Ok das ist mir alles bewusst, nur komme ich momentan nicht an Plastik ran, weder für die Boden platte noch für die Halterung.


 
Also ich hab da schon Lösungen auf Grundlage von Küchenbrettern gesehen, und es hat geklappt 

p.s. das mit dem Doppelpost wird bestimmt ein freundlicher Moderator/Admin übernehmen


----------



## Marbus16 (9. Februar 2008)

*hust* Die QuadPosts wurden ja auch nicht "von eonem freundlichen Admin/Mod übernommen" *hust*


----------



## mAlkAv (9. Februar 2008)

Das ganze steht in Anführungszeichen, sprich ist lustig/ironisch gemeint.
Und siehe da:


> Geändert von McZonk (21.01.2008 um 09:22 Uhr). Grund: Aus 4 mach 1


----------



## Brzeczek (9. Februar 2008)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Also ich hab da schon Lösungen auf Grundlage von Küchenbrettern gesehen, und es hat geklappt
> 
> p.s. das mit dem Doppelpost wird bestimmt ein freundlicher Moderator/Admin übernehmen




Hey gute Idee  ich versuche es mal.


----------

